# Process for attesting Australian documents??



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Can someone tell me very very basically what I need to do to get Aussie documents attested?

I think its:
1. Take photocopies of everything (how many will we need?)
2. Take photocopies and originals to a Notary Public to be marked as a copy
3. Take these to the Australian Department of Foreign Affairs to be stamped
4. Take these to the UAE Embassy in Australia to be attested

Is this it? I am planning on having our Uni degrees done, birth certificates for all of us, marriage certificate, kids vaccination records, kids school reports and our passports.

Finally, my husband also has British citizenship. I'm guessing if I wanted to have those done too, I'd need to send them to the UK??

Thanks for your help!
SuzQ


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Pretty much it. You only need one copy 

For you husband's stuff I suggest using an agent in London.

Courier your stuff to them, they will have it done in around 2 weeks, couriered back to you.


----------



## Kuttē (Aug 29, 2014)

SuzQ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone tell me very very basically what I need to do to get Aussie documents attested?
> 
> ...


SuzQ, did you manage to get 1-4 done? I was just having a read of this here (UAE Embassy in Canberra » Legalisation of Documents) and wondering if it was the same process?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

There are four steps to attesting an Australian certificate for use in the United Arab Emirates.
1. For educational documents only - certify your document at the Student Administration of the issuing authority (or if not possible, notarised by an Australian Notary Public)
2. Authenticate your document at the Department of Foreign Affairs in Australia www.dfat.gov.au
3. Authenticate your document at the Australian Consulate General in Dubai OR the UAE Embassy in Canberra, Australia
4. Authenticate your document at the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai


----------



## rohansam (Sep 9, 2014)

The process is correct

Addition : Australian Uni Degrees must be attested from the Uni Admin before you take it to DFAT.

The Cost is crazy 20$ per page by DFAT plus 60$ per page by UAE Embassy.

Best to do the highest qualification X 2 and marriage certificate (240$plus postage)

Please correct if I am wrong....


----------



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

That is exactly what we did but we didn't need our uni degrees attested at uni - our notary public was able to do the relevant checks online so it's worth finding that out first.

I made 2 copies of everything - uni degrees, marriage certificate, all our birth certificates, even passports and had them all notarised. We are leaving a complete set of notarised documents with my in laws in case we need them at some stage. My husband then took one copy of each to DFAT. Dropped it off Monday and collected it on Wednesday (bear in mind they have short opening hours only till 1pm-ish. Then we posted to UAE embassy in Canberra with a return express envelope. Had it back by the following Tuesday. Once we got our heads around it, it wasn't too hard.

I'm not sure whether you have kids or not, but I photocopied two years worth of school reports and also took them into NSW Dept of education to be stamped as copies of originals. Still need to send these to DFAT but as the kids and I aren't coming until end of school year, I'll wait for the next reports too. 

Btw: if your child hasn't completed the school year in Australia, they would need to repeat the whole school year over in UAE (this is what the schools there have told me) hence kids and I hanging out till December.

Feel free to ask any other questions. Where are you moving to? We're headed to Abu Dhabi!

SuzQ


----------



## rohansam (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi SuzQ,

was the cost structure provided by me correct eg 20$ for DFAT and 60$ for UAE Embassy ?


----------



## Kuttē (Aug 29, 2014)

SuzQ said:


> That is exactly what we did but we didn't need our uni degrees attested at uni - our notary public was able to do the relevant checks online so it's worth finding that out first.
> 
> I made 2 copies of everything - uni degrees, marriage certificate, all our birth certificates, even passports and had them all notarised. We are leaving a complete set of notarised documents with my in laws in case we need them at some stage. My husband then took one copy of each to DFAT. Dropped it off Monday and collected it on Wednesday (bear in mind they have short opening hours only till 1pm-ish. Then we posted to UAE embassy in Canberra with a return express envelope. Had it back by the following Tuesday. Once we got our heads around it, it wasn't too hard.
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps! 

We're moving to Dubai. My son is only 2.5 years old, so fortunately we haven't got to worry about schools just yet. However, I am originally from Australia and currently expat in NZ - wife and son are kiwi's, so it just complicates the issue with where to send my paperwork to.


----------



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

You're welcome! Assuming you did your degree in Australia and you have Aussie passport, it'd need to be done here but if you were married in NZ, that'd need to be fine there and your child's birth certificate would need to be done in whichever country he/she was born.

My husband has a Brit passport as well as his Aussie one so if we want that done, we need to send it to the UK.

Good luck! When's the estimated move?


----------



## Kuttē (Aug 29, 2014)

SuzQ said:


> You're welcome! Assuming you did your degree in Australia and you have Aussie passport, it'd need to be done here but if you were married in NZ, that'd need to be fine there and your child's birth certificate would need to be done in whichever country he/she was born.
> 
> My husband has a Brit passport as well as his Aussie one so if we want that done, we need to send it to the UK.
> 
> Good luck! When's the estimated move?


Yeah I figured as much. I'm leaving on the 6'th of November, and family will follow a month or so later. #BigKevExcited.


----------



## Kuttē (Aug 29, 2014)

SuzQ said:


> You're welcome! Assuming you did your degree in Australia and you have Aussie passport, it'd need to be done here but if you were married in NZ, that'd need to be fine there and your child's birth certificate would need to be done in whichever country he/she was born.
> 
> My husband has a Brit passport as well as his Aussie one so if we want that done, we need to send it to the UK.
> 
> Good luck! When's the estimated move?


Just FYI - you can get documents certified and authenticated at the Australian Consulate General's office if you're outside Australia. In addition, they can 'certify' any document (regardless of whether it is of Australian origin or not), however, they can only authenticate documents that are of Australian origin.


----------



## Kuttē (Aug 29, 2014)

SuzQ said:


> I made 2 copies of everything - uni degrees, marriage certificate, all our birth certificates, even passports and had them all notarised. We are leaving a complete set of notarised documents with my in laws in case we need them at some stage. My husband then took one copy of each to DFAT. Dropped it off Monday and collected it on Wednesday (bear in mind they have short opening hours only till 1pm-ish. Then we posted to UAE embassy in Canberra with a return express envelope. Had it back by the following Tuesday. Once we got our heads around it, it wasn't too hard.


Hi SuzQ, so did you guys get your originals + one copied (and signed by the Notary Public) authenticated and attested by DFAT and UAE Embassy, or just one the set? If the one, which one?


----------



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

We got the notary public to notarise 2 copies of everything as a copy of the original (it wasnt muxh more $$ to have a spare set done in case we ever need it again), then we took one set of those notarised copies to DFAT and then the UAE embassy and had them attested so our originals are unmarked and we're leaving a notarised but not attested copy of everything with my inlaws.


----------



## Kuttē (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks. I think I might just do the same.


----------



## Kuttē (Aug 29, 2014)

SuzQ said:


> We got the notary public to notarise 2 copies of everything as a copy of the original (it wasnt muxh more $$ to have a spare set done in case we ever need it again), then we took one set of those notarised copies to DFAT and then the UAE embassy and had them attested so our originals are unmarked and we're leaving a notarised but not attested copy of everything with my inlaws.


Hi SuzQ, how has the move been for you guys?

Quick question, did you need to have your documents attested again over here at Ministry of Foreign Affars in the UAE?


----------



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Kutte,
Move was good. All settling in. Kids at school and happy so that the main thing! 

Re:attesting. No, we didn't need them to be done again in the UAE.

How're you going? 

Suz 😃


----------



## Kuttē (Aug 29, 2014)

SuzQ said:


> Hi Kutte,
> Move was good. All settling in. Kids at school and happy so that the main thing!
> 
> Re:attesting. No, we didn't need them to be done again in the UAE.
> ...


Great to hear. The move has been great so far, just in the process of moving in to our own place. 

Thanks re answer too.


----------

